# 100% cpu problem with vlc player, sm player, and real player



## Vie (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi,

Recently VLC, SM and Real player have been running at 100% whenever I play a video in them. This causes the video to stutter and become virtually unwatchable. I've done a scan with AVG free, aswell as Spybot S&D, Adaware and some Malware detector software. All have come up clean, but the problem remains. I have tried reinstalling the software, but it makes no difference. Does anyone have any ideas on what may be causing this?

My computer is Windows XP, SP2.

Thanks in advance


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Check to see if you have hardware accelleration turned down or off in Display Properties>Settings>Advanced>Troubleshoot.


----------

